# Battery Light On



## Cubster (Sep 12, 2016)

The battery light on my new to me DuraTrac 5118HS is on constantly. I'm not sure what I can do. There is nothing wrong with the charging system. I've mowed several hours with it. If there really was a problem, I don't thing the 15 year old battery would continue to start it. Is there something I can substitute for the sensor. I'd like to know if something is wrong before the pto clutch drops out.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Cubster, welcome to the tractor forum.

A simple check to determine if your system is charging, is to measure the voltage across the battery with the engine off (~12.5VDC) and with the engine running (~14.5 VDC).


----------

